# A question from a rider



## Kendis (Feb 4, 2016)

Hello All,

I am not nor have I been a driver for Uber or any other rideshare or taxi service. I am just an Uber rider, and I have used Uber one time. My question to all the Uber drivers out there is this: why should I tip you for providing basic service? I expect a quiet, safe drive in a clean car as included in the fee I pay. This is a standard of professionalism you should be providing. I don't need or want you to do anything else. What in this scenario makes a driver worthy of a tip? I won't be convinced by any argument that includes complaints about Uber's driver reimbursement rates, intense driver competition, or other work conditions that you accept when choosing to work as an Uber driver.

Thanks in advance for your insight.


----------



## dutch369 (Jun 24, 2014)

Kendis said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am not nor have I been a driver for Uber or any other rideshare or taxi service. I am just an Uber rider, and I have used Uber one time. My question to all the Uber drivers out there is this: why should I tip you for providing basic service? I expect a quiet, safe drive in a clean car as included in the fee I pay. This is a standard of professionalism you should be providing. I don't need or want you to do anything else. What in this scenario makes a driver worthy of a tip? I won't be convinced by any argument that includes complaints about Uber's driver reimbursement rates, intense driver competition, or other work conditions that you accept when choosing to work as an Uber driver.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your insight.


You are 100% right, you are entitled to all the above at or well below min wage, you are well on your way to a 5 star customer rating, care for a nice chilled bottle of water for free? No worries all a tax right off. I wish all my riders had your attitude but unfortunately they don't they do like to tip.
would it be OK if I showed them your insightful post?
Hopefully one day I can be lucky enough to give you a 1st class professional ride, at today's price 
Uber on Kendis.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Kendis said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am not nor have I been a driver for Uber or any other rideshare or taxi service. I am just an Uber rider, and I have used Uber one time. My question to all the Uber drivers out there is this: why should I tip you for providing basic service? I expect a quiet, safe drive in a clean car as included in the fee I pay. This is a standard of professionalism you should be providing. I don't need or want you to do anything else. What in this scenario makes a driver worthy of a tip? I won't be convinced by any argument that includes complaints about Uber's driver reimbursement rates, intense driver competition, or other work conditions that you accept when choosing to work as an Uber driver.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your insight.


I'm going to assume that you are not a troll and simply tell you that your expectations are too high given the rate you pay. Tipping has traditionally been a part of the compensation package for taxi and livery drivers but Uber has pushed that away, slashing fares for their benefit (to the detriment of their drivers) and lying to pax when they used to say tip included, now they say tip not needed. Why bring it up? Bottom line, your fare entitles you to a ride from point a to b in an old beat up sedan, period. Anything else you get is a bonus and should be treated accordingly.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes, you're paying for a clean, safe ride from the time the driver picks you up until the time he or she drops you off. But you're not paying for the time and miles the driver puts in to come pick you up. That unseen/unpaid part of the service is often more costly to the driver than the fare you pay.

As drivers, we have no control over prices. If we were to set prices based on these unseen costs, the price you pay would be more in line with a taxi service (where I live that's more than 3x the cost of Uber)


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

LOL.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Kendis said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am not nor have I been a driver for Uber or any other rideshare or taxi service. I am just an Uber rider, and I have used Uber one time. My question to all the Uber drivers out there is this: why should I tip you for providing basic service? I expect a quiet, safe drive in a clean car as included in the fee I pay. This is a standard of professionalism you should be providing. I don't need or want you to do anything else. What in this scenario makes a driver worthy of a tip? I won't be convinced by any argument that includes complaints about Uber's driver reimbursement rates, intense driver competition, or other work conditions that you accept when choosing to work as an Uber driver.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your insight.


First of all.....how old are you? Have you ever eaten at a restaurant before? Do you tip your servers? If yes, why? All they did was provide basic service. They took your order and brought your food out to you when it was ready. Basic. 
But did you know that most servers make between $3-$5 per hour in wages?
Yes....you are right. You don't need or want anything other than to get safely from A to B. But given that Rideshare drivers are paid LESS than minimum wage and just like food servers....we deserve modest tips. 
If you are against tipping your Uber drivers....then you better be against tipping your waiter/waitresses and all other service industries. Why pick and choose? Did you know you are paying 1968 Taxi prices with Uber?
I wish I could go into Olive Garden and pay 1968 prices for my meal! So, c'mon.....have a heart. Uber is exploiting their drivers and unfortunately, cheapskates like yourself are just going along with it.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

http://gothamist.com/2016/02/03/tip_uber_etiquette.php


----------



## Kendis (Feb 4, 2016)

Thank you all for your responses. Sounds like it comes down to the passenger expecting a certain level of service, while the driver thinks the reimbursement rate is too low to justify providing that level of service without a tip.

Regarding tipping in other industries, I hate it. I do it at restaurants because I am a repeat customer and I don't like the idea of food servers doing gross stuff to my food. I don't think anyone should have to tip anywhere, but in that situation I am forced to pay extra to ensure I receive the level of service I think should be provided anyway. So far as servers receiving less than the minimum wage - that is a BS argument, since restaurants have to top up server pay to the minimum wage if tips plus server minimum wage doesn't equal minimum wage.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Kendis said:


> Thank you all for your responses. Sounds like it comes down to the passenger expecting a certain level of service, while the driver thinks the reimbursement rate is too low to justify providing that level of service without a tip.
> 
> Regarding tipping in other industries, I hate it. I do it at restaurants because I am a repeat customer and I don't like the idea of food servers doing gross stuff to my food. I don't think anyone should have to tip anywhere, but in that situation I am forced to pay extra to ensure I receive the level of service I think should be provided anyway. So far as servers receiving less than the minimum wage - that is a BS argument, since restaurants have to top up server pay to the minimum wage if tips plus server minimum wage doesn't equal minimum wage.


Hmmmm. Seems you have a few 'Freudian-like' slips here in your argument.

1."*the driver thinks the reimbursement rate is too low to justify providing that level of service without a tip."*

You're right. All we can hope for at these rates is somewhat of a 'reimbursement'.  Definitely can't call it an INCOME.

2. *"Regarding tipping in other industries, I hate it. I do it at restaurants because I am a repeat customer and I don't like the idea of food servers doing gross stuff to my food. I don't think anyone should have to tip anywhere, but in that situation I am forced to pay extra to ensure I receive the level of service I think should be provided anyway."
*
So you are banking on the fact that in most markets....you may never get the same driver twice?  As you may have noticed, drivers do share information with each other.....most notably HERE...but in other forums as well, so I hear. The fact that a rider has a 4.6 rating or lower will tell most drivers that you are a non-tipper.

3. "*So far as servers receiving less than the minimum wage - that is a BS argument, since restaurants have to top up server pay to the minimum wage if tips plus server minimum wage doesn't equal minimum wage."
*
Well....too bad Uber is a 'disruptive' company and doesn't think they should abide by labor laws. You make my point nicely. Most of us DON'T make minimum wage....but Uber is not required to 'top up' our pay. Get it now?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Kendis said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am not nor have I been a driver for Uber or any other rideshare or taxi service. I am just an Uber rider, and I have used Uber one time. My question to all the Uber drivers out there is this: why should I tip you for providing basic service? I expect a quiet, safe drive in a clean car as included in the fee I pay. This is a standard of professionalism you should be providing. I don't need or want you to do anything else. What in this scenario makes a driver worthy of a tip? I won't be convinced by any argument that includes complaints about Uber's driver reimbursement rates, intense driver competition, or other work conditions that you accept when choosing to work as an Uber driver.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your insight.


Simply because we have a culture of tipping in this country.
You tip waitresses for doing their jobs.
You even tip the pizza delivery boy when he only has your dinner in his hands.
If an Uber driver provides you with a safe and pleasant trip, you should tip that driver just like you tip the person that cuts your hair, does your nails, hell you even tip at Starbucks.

The question I have for you is where do you get off thinking we are doing this for fun and no profit? The pay is so low that there is no money to be made unless passengers tip.

Freaking millennial trash.


----------



## Aimless (Jan 22, 2016)

Let me add a different perspective. You do not have to tip. Tipping is at the discretion of the rider. 

What most drivers are asking for is that Uber add a feature to the app that would allow riders to add a tip if they so chose. It's that simple.

Having said that, most drivers are indeed providing a safe, quiet ride in a clean car. And most are doing so for earnings that amount to less than $7/hr 

Since drivers are not considered employees they do not have the same protections as restaurant workers or other service industries that depend on tips. Uber is under no obligation to ensure drivers are earning a minimum wage.

Understanding that, it is still absolutely your prerogative to tip or not to. But I hope you can also understand that it's the drivers perogative to fight for a fair wage. And in the current environment, with Uber taking 40-60% of the fare, tipping becomes the only way to get it.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

If you're OK with not tipping don't tip end of story. 
Why ask about? Do whatever you want. 
As if there could possibly be a reason that would change your mind. You're not interested in the alternate viewpoint.


----------



## I works for no man (Apr 29, 2015)

I understand why young people don't tip. This is group that routinely uses technology to commit intellectual property theft on a daily basis. Uber is the napster of transport. Yes pax are paying but the person providing the service is losing money and the cab and livery industry is being killed off. I am fine with no tip, I just wish passengers would follow all the rules like they do this one.

Older folks used to understand that tipping was a sign of class and some still do. Not sure what happened to the rest of them.

If you are a man and don't tip then there is a word that a guy like Frank Sinatra or Sammy Davis Jr. Would use to describe you and it's not cat but they are related. Starts with a P.


----------



## I works for no man (Apr 29, 2015)

On a related note I love it when liberals on the North Shore sit in my car and complain about Walmarts wages, then get out without tipping that kind of hypocrisy is impressive. I tip because my conscience tells me it is the right thing to do.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

When asking for favors like multiple stops, a tip would be considerate.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Kendis said:


> Thank you all for your responses. Sounds like it comes down to the passenger expecting a certain level of service, while the driver thinks the reimbursement rate is too low to justify providing that level of service without a tip.
> 
> Regarding tipping in other industries, I hate it. I do it at restaurants because I am a repeat customer and I don't like the idea of food servers doing gross stuff to my food. I don't think anyone should have to tip anywhere, but in that situation I am forced to pay extra to ensure I receive the level of service I think should be provided anyway. So far as servers receiving less than the minimum wage - that is a BS argument, since restaurants have to top up server pay to the minimum wage if tips plus server minimum wage doesn't equal minimum wage.


You're welcome, Mr. Pink.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Kendis said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am not nor have I been a driver for Uber or any other rideshare or taxi service. I am just an Uber rider, and I have used Uber one time. My question to all the Uber drivers out there is this: why should I tip you for providing basic service? I expect a quiet, safe drive in a clean car as included in the fee I pay. This is a standard of professionalism you should be providing. I don't need or want you to do anything else. What in this scenario makes a driver worthy of a tip? I won't be convinced by any argument that includes complaints about Uber's driver reimbursement rates, intense driver competition, or other work conditions that you accept when choosing to work as an Uber driver.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your insight.


I can understand your confusion, the % of companies that I have dealt with that undercharge 90% of the time and overcharge 10% of the time is small. Your way of protecting yourself from the overcharging is to protest tipping when being undercharged.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Backdash said:


> If you're OK with not tipping don't tip end of story.
> Why ask about? Do whatever you want.
> As if there could possibly be a reason that would change your mind. You're not interested in the alternate viewpoint.


He's not looking for a reason to tip, he's not going to. He looking for a reason to go on and on how he doesn't believe in tipping. He just doesn't get it. Not worth the effort here, some people just have no class!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Kendis said:


> I expect a quiet, safe drive in a clean car as included in the fee I pay.


The cars will not be safe long, quality tires, breaks, maintenance cost more. When you pay the bare minimum, you will get the bate minimum.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Because if you don't tip you are going to be rated as a one star rider. That will make it difficult for you to get picked up for future Uber rides.

You should tip no matter how cheap or no matter how expensive the fare is. If you don't then get used to your 1 stars on Uber.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Because if you don't tip you are going to be rated as a one star rider. That will make it difficult for you to get picked up for future Uber rides.
> 
> You should tip no matter how cheap or no matter how expensive the fare is. If you don't then get used to your 1 stars on Uber.


And why should he tip his cab driver should he find himself a customer in a Mears taxi?


----------



## bdriven (Jan 9, 2016)

Kendis said:


> Thank you all for your responses. Sounds like it comes down to the passenger expecting a certain level of service, while the driver thinks the reimbursement rate is too low to justify providing that level of service without a tip.
> 
> Regarding tipping in other industries, I hate it. I do it at restaurants because I am a repeat customer and I don't like the idea of food servers doing gross stuff to my food. I don't think anyone should have to tip anywhere, but in that situation I am forced to pay extra to ensure I receive the level of service I think should be provided anyway. So far as servers receiving less than the minimum wage - that is a BS argument, since restaurants have to top up server pay to the minimum wage if tips plus server minimum wage doesn't equal minimum wage.


Do you tip taxi drivers? If yes, why?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Kendis said:


> Hello All,
> I am not nor have I been a driver for Uber or any other rideshare or taxi service. I am just an Uber rider and a *insensitive entitled uncaring prick*, and I have used Uber one time. My question to all the Uber drivers out there is this: why should I tip you for providing basic service?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Not going to keep driving entitled pricks like you around, in my beautiful "Ford fusion hybird se" for peanuts,

Drove 6am to 5pm today in Riverside CA,
Did not even make $100,
uber fare is only $0.64 per mile,
Lyft is about the same, I think it's $0.73 per mile,
I am now looking for a real job.


----------



## dutch369 (Jun 24, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Not going to keep driving entitled pricks like you around, in my beautiful "Ford fusion hybird se" for peanuts,
> 
> Drove 6am to 5pm today in Riverside CA,
> Did not even make $100,
> ...


You have three jobs in your picture, drive for Fritos lay, airport shuttle, or put the hammer down and hit that open hwy of love and drive for Swift Trucking


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Kendis said:


> What in this scenario makes a driver worthy of a tip?


The same thing that makes a waiter worthy of a tip. So he doesn't spit in your food! Think about that next time you feel something sticky on your Uber's door handle! You better hope its just Big Mac sauce!


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

-What if your drunk, and the driver spent extra time finding you outside the bar, and took extra time making your ride home nice and smooth for your benefit.
-What if the driver took you to the store and waited for you, maybe they even helped you with your bags. Especially knowing that driver is losing money while waiting for you.
-What if the driver asked you about the radio, is the a/c to your liking, what could they do to make your ride comfortable? It's the drivers car, but they make an effort to make it seem like it's your car too for your trip.
-What if you left something in the car, and the driver driver used his personal time and gas getting your item back to you.

From a passengers side, I understand your question and the reasoning behind it. I also agree that tips should be for services that compel you to tip, not just because it's expected; but then again we commonly go against this when we get a haircut, eat at a restaurant, or take a cab don't we? why?

From the drivers side, on any given day you will find yourself doing many nice things (beyond basic service) for your customers. Often times, later on I'll chastise myself and think "why the hell did I do that for that person" it's just not worth it to give up my time, my fuel, my cars miles, etc..; for the money I'm making. See, a tip can really make a difference! It can turn an unprofitable ride into a profitable one, it can turn a bad mood into a good mood, it can change riders from just another ass in the seat to someone I want to please. As a rider most have no clue the risk drivers are taking driving strangers around, with potential accidents, dead miles, passenger no shows, cancellations, etc..

Now of course it's up to you, and this list is FAR from complete; but I always feel better about myself when I can let someone else know that they are doing a good job; that's why...


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

Kendis said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am not nor have I been a driver for Uber or any other rideshare or taxi service. I am just an Uber rider, and I have used Uber one time. My question to all the Uber drivers out there is this: why should I tip you for providing basic service? I expect a quiet, safe drive in a clean car as included in the fee I pay. This is a standard of professionalism you should be providing. I don't need or want you to do anything else. What in this scenario makes a driver worthy of a tip? I won't be convinced by any argument that includes complaints about Uber's driver reimbursement rates, intense driver competition, or other work conditions that you accept when choosing to work as an Uber driver.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your insight.


 I coat my door handles with a thin layer of old dog poop, raw eggs and the red juice in raw chicken containers...at the end of a ride I offer hand sanitizer to pax that tip me. Good reason to tip?


----------



## Kendis (Feb 4, 2016)

Thank you to everyone who provided a measured response. I found what you had to say useful.

To everyone else, I hope your venting helped you to calm down before your next trip as a driver.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Kendis said:


> Thank you to everyone who provided a measured response. I found what you had to say useful.
> 
> To everyone else, I hope your venting helped you to calm down before your next trip as a driver.


No problem! The coyote is here to educate and inform, and he's delighted he could enlighten you.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> And why should he tip his cab driver should he find himself a customer in a Mears taxi?


Fortunately over 90% of the taxi riders tip their driver for good and efficient service.

They do this without asking. It has a lot to do with how your parents raised you.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Fortunately over 90% of the taxi riders tip their driver for good and efficient service.
> 
> They do this without asking. It has a lot to do with how your parents raised you.


How my parents raised me has nothing to do with the question.

Thats great that 90% tip, if that nuber is accurate but, you did not answer my question.

Dont you get a lot of foreigners driving in Orlando? Do the Europeans tip? It's been my experience most foreigners just don't understand/know about tipping and either do not or way under tip. It's been a lot of years since I've been in the service industry though.

Personally, I'd be embarrassed not to tip for any service. I tip the bag boy at Publix, always have, the hotel maid Per person in the room per night, the shuttle bus driver/ per person at the hotel when we visit Orlando. The usher at the baseball game that walks me to my seat gets a buck or 2 per person I'm with. I tip the person that pours my my way overpriced beer at that ball game. Hell, I even give that annoying guy in the bathroom 2 bucks, mostly to leave me alone but...

When i started, I honestly thought I'd receive tips on the same level or slightly less than a cab driver. NYE was my first night, I got 25 buck on my first 3 rides, $5 $10, and $10... while I knew not to expect those amounts I certainly expected 60-80% of riders to tip. I don't rate poorly for not tipping, I think that defeats the purpose of the ratings system. Once a few riders complain that their ratings are dropping because they followed Uber guideline of no tipping Uber will do away with or hide riders ratings.

I simply cannot believe how classless or perhaps clueless some people are when it comes to tipping. One rider I had made the comment about how I drove almost 10 times as far to get her than she was going. In my mind I'm thinking yeah she gets it I'm getting at least $5 ...nope I got nothing but a 3 star for being too far away when her royal heiness summoned me for the pleasure of transporting her .7 miles?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> How my parents raised me has nothing to do with the question.
> 
> Thats great that 90% tip, if that nuber is accurate but, you did not answer my question.
> 
> ...


When I drove taxi, sometimes I would be asked "why did you accept this trip from so far away, I am going to be late to (insert location)" i am starting to hear the same bullshit from Uber/Lyft passengers,

Soon you will all see, that most of the taxi problems was not the driver, its the taxi customers, now called tnc clients..


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> When I drove taxi, sometimes I would be asked "why did I accept trip from so far away" i am getting the same bullshit from Uber/Lyft passengers,
> 
> Soon you will all see, that most of the taxi problems was not the drivers, its the customers..


Actually I let the ping pass, twice. On the 3rd time I accepted it. My reasoning was 2 fold. 1) seeing how she was having a hard time finding a ride I just knew she'd be appreciative and 2) She was located in a fairly nice gated community so if point 1 was true it would more than pay off.

Boy was I wrong. I'm guessing she was the daughter of whoever owned the house although she could have very well have been a cheap hooker if I were to judge by the way she was dressed. Scratch that, on second thought, a hooker probably would have tipped.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Actually I let the ping pass, twice. On the 3rd time I accepted it. My reasoning was 2 fold. 1) seeing how she was having a hard time finding a ride I just knew she'd be appreciative and 2) She was located in a fairly nice gated community so if point 1 was true it would more than pay off.
> 
> Boy was I wrong. I'm guessing she was the daughter of whoever owned the house although she could have very well have been a cheap hooker if I were to judge by the way she was dressed. Scratch that, on second thought, a hooker probably would have tipped.


Don't know about hookers, I can tell you that stripers do tip, I had a few as personal taxi clients,

God I miss driving taxi, I really am getting tired of this Uber/Lyft bullshit, I am seeing more and more entitled pricks..

*Your feedback for Jan 29 - Feb 4*
-
*Passenger feedback*
★★★★★ 34 ratings
"thanks!"
★★★★ and below 5 ratings







Safety
Perfect








Navigation
Perfect








Friendliness
2 Flags








Cleanliness
1 Flag

-
*How your ratings stack up*
Awesome! You're doing great out there.















4.82
------------------

*Your feedback for Jan 22 - 28*
-
*Passenger feedback*
★★★★★ 20 ratings
"Good Driver nice guy"
★★★★ and below 1 ratings
"The worst driver ever made me late to work and was just going in circles twic"







Safety
Perfect








Navigation
1 Flag








Friendliness
Perfect








Cleanliness
Perfect

-
*How your ratings stack up*
Awesome! You're doing great out there.















4.88


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Don't know about hookers, I can tell you that stripers do tip, I had a few as personal taxi clients,
> 
> God I miss driving taxi, I really am getting tired of this Uber/Lyft bullshit, I am seeing more and more entitled pricks..
> 
> ...


Worst driver ever???? How could that be, I thought I was the worst!! These darlings have no idea what bad even is.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Don't know about hookers, I can tell you that stripers do tip, I had a few as personal taxi clients,
> 
> God I miss driving taxi, I really am getting tired of this Uber/Lyft bullshit, I am seeing more and more entitled pricks..
> 
> ...


Well, I'd also be mad if you drove me in circles twic!

My ratings only take a beating when I catch the occasional surge. Where I am it's not often but it does happen. 30 out of 34 were 5 stars last week and I caught 4 surge rides. 16 out of 16 5s so far this week, almost back to were I was lol


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Well, I'd also be mad if you drove me in circles twic!
> 
> My ratings only take a beating when I catch the occasional surge. Where I am it's not often but it does happen. 30 out of 34 were 5 stars last week and I caught 4 surge rides. 16 out of 16 5s so far this week, almost back to were I was lol


Was not safe to drop where the entitled prick wish to be dropped, could have dropped her at corner of block, but the prick did not wish to walk 4 or 5 building back, so I had to go around the block,

But you keep thinking all is good, reality will hit you in the ass soon..

Also I am a black man driving a nice car, the entitled prick may have no car, can't allow that in the OC, can we.

Yes I pulled the race card..


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Was not safe to drop where the entitled prick wish to be dropped, could have dropped her at corner of block, but the prick did not wish to walk 4 or 5 building back, so I had to go around the block,
> 
> But you keep thinking all is good, reality will hit you in the ass soon..
> 
> ...


Was a joke man, I'm on your side. 
I had rider giving me one direction and Google maps saying something else, I wound up going around a round about 3x ...she was pissed... oh well, we are human shtuff happens. This peticular rider had a dui, she told me so, so I know she understands stuff happens


----------



## Sade (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi Kendis,

The majority of my pax have that same expectation you do. The biggest offenders are people I drive to work in the service industry for tips, they leave nothing at all. How would you feel if I accepted your ride request, drove 10 minutes to pick you up, wait 5 minutes for you and your 3 friends, only to find out your going under 1 mile. I just made $2.40 and took 20-25 minutes to complete from start to finish. Really, that's ok? Can I live in your fantasy world? My bank doesn't accept "5 Stars" as a deposit. Get out your wallet and if you can't afford the lifestyle, take the bus. Bus drivers are paid well, a tip isn't necessary there.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

Kendis said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am not nor have I been a driver for Uber or any other rideshare or taxi service. I am just an Uber rider, and I have used Uber one time. My question to all the Uber drivers out there is this: why should I tip you for providing basic service? I expect a quiet, safe drive in a clean car as included in the fee I pay. This is a standard of professionalism you should be providing. I don't need or want you to do anything else. What in this scenario makes a driver worthy of a tip? I won't be convinced by any argument that includes complaints about Uber's driver reimbursement rates, intense driver competition, or other work conditions that you accept when choosing to work as an Uber driver.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your insight.


Your behavior in social situations directly reflects your upbringing. You are being provided a service, act as you feel appropriate!


----------



## JJG47 (Sep 6, 2015)

Is this for real? Here's a tip - anytime someone provides a service to you (basic or not) that you could do yourself, you tip. Otherwise, drive yourself around, cook your own dinner, cut you own hair, massage yourself --- well you get the idea (hopefully).


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

Kendis said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am not nor have I been a driver for Uber or any other rideshare or taxi service. I am just an Uber rider, and I have used Uber one time. My question to all the Uber drivers out there is this: why should I tip you for providing basic service? I expect a quiet, safe drive in a clean car as included in the fee I pay. This is a standard of professionalism you should be providing. I don't need or want you to do anything else. What in this scenario makes a driver worthy of a tip? I won't be convinced by any argument that includes complaints about Uber's driver reimbursement rates, intense driver competition, or other work conditions that you accept when choosing to work as an Uber driver.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your insight.


You mean nothing to us. We drop you off and move on to the next fare. Bubye....


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

Kendis said:


> Thank you all for your responses. Sounds like it comes down to the passenger expecting a certain level of service, while the driver thinks the reimbursement rate is too low to justify providing that level of service without a tip.
> 
> Regarding tipping in other industries, I hate it. I do it at restaurants because I am a repeat customer and I don't like the idea of food servers doing gross stuff to my food. I don't think anyone should have to tip anywhere, but in that situation I am forced to pay extra to ensure I receive the level of service I think should be provided anyway. So far as servers receiving less than the minimum wage - that is a BS argument, since restaurants have to top up server pay to the minimum wage if tips plus server minimum wage doesn't equal minimum wage.


Wow, I'm glad I dont drive in Chicago. You have your had up your ass.


----------



## D"icy"K (Jun 8, 2015)

Kendis said:


> Thank you all for your responses. Sounds like it comes down to the passenger expecting a certain level of service, while the driver thinks the reimbursement rate is too low to justify providing that level of service without a tip.
> 
> Regarding tipping in other industries, I hate it. I do it at restaurants because I am a repeat customer and I don't like the idea of food servers doing gross stuff to my food. I don't think anyone should have to tip anywhere, but in that situation I am forced to pay extra to ensure I receive the level of service I think should be provided anyway. So far as servers receiving less than the minimum wage - that is a BS argument, since restaurants have to top up server pay to the minimum wage if tips plus server minimum wage doesn't equal minimum wage.


I will pray for you, you self selfish little prick! You are the reason 75% of the world hate Americans.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

If you don't want to tip, then don't tip.

There are a lot of jobs that ppl give tips to that aren't required...Barbers, Beauticians, Cab Drivers, etc. Some ppl tip at Starbucks.

Just don't understand why ppl tip cab drivers and not uber drivers?!?


And I don't think I should get tipped on every ride. Only when I have to load stuff into my car, have to wait more than 4-5 minutes for them, and make mutliple stops and wait in between them.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Kendis said:


> Thank you all for your responses. Sounds like it comes down to the passenger expecting a certain level of service, while the driver thinks the reimbursement rate is too low to justify providing that level of service without a tip.
> 
> Regarding tipping in other industries, I hate it. I do it at restaurants because I am a repeat customer and I don't like the idea of food servers doing gross stuff to my food. I don't think anyone should have to tip anywhere, but in that situation I am forced to pay extra to ensure I receive the level of service I think should be provided anyway. So far as servers receiving less than the minimum wage - that is a BS argument, since restaurants have to top up server pay to the minimum wage if tips plus server minimum wage doesn't equal minimum wage.


yup....hes a troll...and not even a very good one


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

I 


Kendis said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am not nor have I been a driver for Uber or any other rideshare or taxi service. I am just an Uber rider, and I have used Uber one time. My question to all the Uber drivers out there is this: why should I tip you for providing basic service? I expect a quiet, safe drive in a clean car as included in the fee I pay. This is a standard of professionalism you should be providing. I don't need or want you to do anything else. What in this scenario makes a driver worthy of a tip? I won't be convinced by any argument that includes complaints about Uber's driver reimbursement rates, intense driver competition, or other work conditions that you accept when choosing to work as an Uber driver.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your insight.


bet when you go out to eat you don't tip the server either. They call you scum
But you take a taxi, they charge you a high price and you tip them because you think your supposed to tip. Your showing others how cheap you are ! I bet you don't tip pizza delivery too ! Some people are smart and care for others, some are idiots like you!
Shame on you. Your cheap!


----------



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

Kendis said:


> Thank you all for your responses. Sounds like it comes down to the passenger expecting a certain level of service, while the driver thinks the reimbursement rate is too low to justify providing that level of service without a tip.
> 
> Regarding tipping in other industries, I hate it. I do it at restaurants because I am a repeat customer and I don't like the idea of food servers doing gross stuff to my food. I don't think anyone should have to tip anywhere, but in that situation I am forced to pay extra to ensure I receive the level of service I think should be provided anyway. So far as servers receiving less than the minimum wage - that is a BS argument, since restaurants have to top up server pay to the minimum wage if tips plus server minimum wage doesn't equal minimum wage.


I'll bet you are against the minimum wage too. A server in a good restaurant is a professional. There is way more skill, training and knowledge required to be a good server than just taking your order and bringing your food and your bill. This isn't McDonalds, servers are professionals.

If all you are paying for is a ride, then you tell me the route, every turn. Don't expect me to know anything about my city and don't ask me any questions or for recommendations. Don't expect cell phone chargers, gum, or water. Don't expect me to be well groomed or to smell good. Don't expect me to welcome you, make eye contact, call you by name, thank you or give two sh**ts in hell about your schedule or how you might be feeling. Don't expect a late model car. I used to drive a 1991 Lexus. It was very clean, but old. Don't expect the exterior of my car to be clean or dent free. You are paying for a safe ride and nothing more than that. And don't be surprised when you get a 3 star rating from me, so other drivers will know that you are a skinflint cheapskate and simply refuse to pick you up.

I only want you to pay me what you freely and willingly paid me in 2014. Nothing more. So since I have no control of fares and Uber keeps dropping prices, to pay me wa\hat you used to pay me is a two step process. Fare + tip.

In Spain, where I lived for 2 years, there is no tipping anywhere. Because it is not needed. There is an 18% VAT (Value Added Tax). No tipping in taxis, restaurants, beauty salons, or hotel bellhops. But these people are paid a real living wage not $7.00 an hour. Employers and the wealthy are not greedy like they are in America. Workers in Spain get 18 paid holidays annually and three or four weeks paid vacation, all guaranteed by the government. Trains and subways are cheap and efficient. Health care is nearly free and a basic human right. Public college education is free. Workers get contracts and can only be fired for bad performance until the end of their contract. And if their contract is not renewed, Unemployment Compensation is paid at about 75% of former wage. And runs for 1.5 to 2 years. And if a worker wants to start a business, they can get all their UI upfront in a lump sum as seed money. Gyms are run by the government and cheap.

The quality of life is very high in Europe and people earn enough without having to grovel for tips. But this is America. Cutthroat competition. Greed. Every man for himself. Irrational hatred of government. No compassion. A willingness to accept child poverty, racial and age discrimination, and homelessness. America is well on its way to third world status. So we need tipping to make up for what the greedy corporations are making (and not sharing with workers)


----------



## Dar-K (Dec 18, 2015)

Nice post Lost In Translation,

Competition, can be good or bad, depending on where you fall & benefit from it. Let's look at the comparison between Uber & Lyft:
Uber Vs. Lyft
-With constant competition for market share, this has resulted in reduced cost per ride
-Benefit(s) go to the Passengers as rides are cheaper
-Drivers lose out on income (so does Uber, unless volume is gained to retain that loss)
-Other losers of Uber/Lyft existence (Cab & Livery Drivers -- less business for them)

-Lyft offer(s) in-app tipping feature, Uber claim(s) tipping is not required
Uber's MO (Mission Objective) is to put it into the head(s) of Uber PAX that Uber is designed to be as cheap as possible.
Lyft offers Tipping to be done through the APP - for customers who want to tip, but remain cashless
-When UBER cuts rates, and driver's work two platforms, this leads Lyft to be even more preferred (Ideally, should be preferred even when rates are the same, because tipping from Lyft would make it more profitable & could lead to reasonable wages

Marketing & Volume - Uber is practically a well-known verb (It's likely for someone to know what Uber if, but not Lyft as it is unlikely for someone to know what Lyft is & not Uber -- but also likely that your average person many not know of either)
Big markets, typically have both Uber & Lyft, as many drivers may ride for both. If you have any logo's representing you drive for both, any Uber rider will quickly learn of Lyft (With low morale with Uber, guess which one the driver will praise more?) - Driver(s) may provide their code, so PAX gets 1st rides free and they get kick-back, now Lyft may have stolen an Uber PAX (or Lyft benefits from Uber marketing)

Surges (Lyft vs. Uber)
Drivers, love surging, because it means more profits... But Lyft has a CAP while Uber really doesn't. Uber can & may have left some riders w/ a nasty experience through Price Gouging. 
For those experiences, Lyft may feel like the better future solution. High surges can nearly halt activity for both Rider/PAX as rider's stop requesting and Drivers are online waiting, only to see the pings come in as the surge either declines or drops to normal pricing. Now, time is wasted for both PAX & Driver

Why does all the above matter? Because, competition can sometimes be about a race to the bottom. It appears that Lyft follows, but Uber leads that race to the bottom. A race to the bottom, is the hope of acquiring more VOLUME, but sometimes volume remains the same and the service sees a loss in profits. Since Uber, is the leader, and wants several drivers, why not be a race to the top? You really only need to be at or near taxi cab rates to make Uber a preferred method. Higher earnings to drivers may lead to more driver's on-boarding. Higher morale, better cars, better customer service, drivers willing to make those extra stops, wait those extra few minutes, etc. I mean, why wait when with MIN rides sometimes the CANCEL is more profitable than the wait. 

I also think that the APP should provide In-App tipping options. Doesn't need to be glorified, doesn't need to be in the face of the consumer while they use the APP, just simply an option. Uber can probably put a nice positive spin on it (I.e., --- "You asked, we answered, tipping now an option in the APP" -- While tipping is not required, if you feel you wish to give your driver extra for that safe ride, you may do so in the app)
- This may not make everyone tip, but it should help increase it. ++ It makes it look more competitive with Lyft, because it'll help provide Driver retention. -- Turnovers, especially with something like Uber, can not be good for how high it is. It's a cost to do those back ground checks, processing new drivers, etc. ++ All new drivers may have to learn the ropes, make mistakes, probably both the support system for numerous thing(s) because they are new, or their passengers are complaining that their service was less than stellar

I use Uber as a passenger (as I also drive for them). I want that safe ride, friendly driver, one that knows his/her routes, clean car... And I like to tip them, mostly because I know very few do. As a person who hates to carry-cash, the in-app option would be nice. 

Uber is really diluting their brand.... What was once something, that was likely great, is slowly becoming something less than great. Quality is being sacrificed for quantity. We all know what happens from those imported goods that are cheap, they simply don't hold-up as long as the quality items. 

TLR - Uber should make changes, race to the top instead of the bottom, embrace their competition and lead them both in the right direction and respect their driver's to retain a high quality of drivers and keep turnover low.


----------



## SmokeyJonez (Jan 9, 2016)

Kendis said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am not nor have I been a driver for Uber or any other rideshare or taxi service. I am just an Uber rider, and I have used Uber one time. My question to all the Uber drivers out there is this: why should I tip you for providing basic service? I expect a quiet, safe drive in a clean car as included in the fee I pay. This is a standard of professionalism you should be providing. I don't need or want you to do anything else. What in this scenario makes a driver worthy of a tip? I won't be convinced by any argument that includes complaints about Uber's driver reimbursement rates, intense driver competition, or other work conditions that you accept when choosing to work as an Uber driver.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your insight.


the tip is NOT included in an Uber ride.. go read their statement on tips..

You tip the door man, the valet guy, your waiter, your bartender and your taxi driver.. but not the Uber driver? SMH


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Kendis said:


> Thank you to everyone who provided a measured response. I found what you had to say useful.
> 
> To everyone else, I hope your venting helped you to calm down before your next trip as a driver.


Yea, take a hike 'cuse your 2 star kiester is not getting in my Uber.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SmokeyJonez said:


> the tip is NOT included in an Uber ride.. go read their statement on tips..
> 
> You tip the door man, the valet guy, your waiter, your bartender and your taxi driver.. but not the Uber driver? SMH


No he doesn't, he hates tipping. The only reason he tips at restaurants is because he frequents them and is afraid they will spit in his food.

He feels the service of someone bringing him his food, getting him his extra butter... bread... ice water. .. 4 refills of his sprite in a new glass every time. more free hot bread ...more butter... extra sour cream for his baked potato,... oops another fork because he dropped his... more napkins.... taking away his salad plate ... he thinks that all that should be covered in the 24.99 plus 1.59 he spent on his dinner. Yep the busboys , dishwasher, waitress, cook all should be paid out of this plus the owners cuts to buy the food and pay the bills. In his fantasy world, paying 10 or 20 percent more for meal than it would cost to cook it himself, there is magically enough profit made and the waitress should be grateful he allowed her to serve him.

All hail Kendis!

He just doesn't get it, he believes people generally do not deserve tips unless they put their tongue in his most intimate of places. He feels minimum wage is sufficient for a waitress or waiter or hairdresser or barber ... he's above all of the people that do these menial tasks.

What a *****


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Tequila Jake said:


> If we were to set prices based on these unseen costs, the price you pay would be more in line with a taxi service


Cab rates are what they are for a reason. In most jurisdictions, the government regulators set the cab rates. As dumb as they are and as much as they hate cab drivers, even they understand that repairs and replacement of parts of which most dealer line mechanics have never heard are expensive.



Kendis said:


> Sounds like it comes down to the passenger expecting a certain level of service, while the driver thinks the reimbursement rate is too low to justify providing that level of service without a tip.
> 
> Regarding tipping in other industries, I hate it. I do it at restaurants because I am a repeat customer and I don't like the idea of food servers doing gross stuff to my food. I don't think anyone should have to tip anywhere, but in that situation I am forced to pay extra to ensure I receive the level of service I think should be provided anyway.
> 
> So far as servers receiving less than the minimum wage - that is a BS argument, since restaurants have to top up server pay to the minimum wage if tips plus server minimum wage doesn't equal minimum wage.


Consider this: If you go into the marketplace to buy feed for your horse, and you want a full bag of good oats, you must be prepared to pay a fair price. If, however, you are willing to settle for oats that already have been through the horse...................................

What entitled people such as you want is a full bag of good oats at the price of oats that already have been through the horse, or, as another poster to this forum once put it: limousine service for bus rates. That, Sirrah, is a bunch of [oats that already have been through the horse].



I works for no man said:


> On a related note I love it when liberals on the North Shore sit in my car and complain about Walmarts wages, then get out without tipping that kind of hypocrisy is impressive.


Consider the source: those people are well known for hypocrisy and double standards.



wk1102 said:


> The cars will not be safe long, quality tires, breaks, maintenance cost more.


Cab rates are what they are for a reason.



Bob Reynolds said:


> Because if you don't tip you are going to be rated as a one star rider. That will make it difficult for you to get picked up for future Uber rides. If you don't then get used to your 1 stars on Uber.


He certainly has that one star attitude. If he opens his mouth about tips in my car, and talks as he types, he will get one star from me.



UberTaxPro said:


> The same thing that makes a waiter worthy of a tip. So he doesn't spit in your food! Think about that next time you feel something sticky on your Uber's door handle! You better hope its just Big Mac sauce!


We had a Demon-0's employee arrested here for adding a "special secret ingredient" to every pizza. It was sticky and it was not saliva.



RightTurnClyde said:


> -What if your drunk, and the driver spent extra time finding you outside the bar, and took extra time making your ride home nice and smooth for your benefit.
> -What if the driver took you to the store and waited for you, maybe they even helped you with your bags. Especially knowing that driver is losing money while waiting for you.
> -What if the driver asked you about the radio, is the a/c to your liking, what could they do to make your ride comfortable? It's the drivers car, but they make an effort to make it seem like it's your car too for your trip.
> -What if you left something in the car, and the driver driver used his personal time and gas getting your item back to you.


One of the problems with Uber is that it tries to compel us to sell that full bag of good oats at the price of oats that already have been through the horse. Thus, the people expect that. Barnum was right.



Bob Reynolds said:


> It has a lot to do with how your parents raised you.


..........and it is obvious that his did not raise him right.......................



painfreepc said:


> When I drove taxi, sometimes I would be asked "why did you accept this trip from so far away, I am going to be late to (insert location)" i am starting to hear the same bullshit from Uber/Lyft passengers,
> 
> Soon you will all see, that most of the taxi problems was not the driver, its the taxi customers, now called tnc clients..


I used to hate that "It is because all of the other drivers are running street pick ups in all of this rain and I am the only driver who is working with the dispatcher, that is why! Did you want this ride, or no ride?"

I do not accept pings from far away. In fact, in the last days of voice, when most of the veteran dispatchers had departed, I started throwing back jobs at the unqualified, or at least demanding to know why the unqualified was running me. As I was a veteran dispatcher myself, I did not like doing that, but, after getting burned one time too many (that was once), I refused to let some incompetent fool with my purse. When the computer/satellite/GPS call assignment system replaced dispatching I started throwing back anything that I did not like. Note that I refer to anything that does not have a human being who knows what he is doing as "call assignment". There is a difference between "call assignment" and dispatching. Any idiot can do the former; only someone who really knows what he is doing can do the latter.



painfreepc said:


> I can tell you that stripers do tip, I had a few as personal taxi clients,
> I miss driving taxi


_*OH YES THEY DO!!!!..........and they tip *__*WELL!*_ I had a bunch of them as regulars, as well. While the rest of those clowns were sitting on stands and running onions, I was hauling my dancing girls to work. What you got out of them on the way to work depended on how much money they had. If they had gone out partying the night before, they barely had their fare. If you got them right after they got off work, they would "make it rain" on you. If they were a little short one day, they always made it up to you in the next day, or two. I loved hauling dancing girls.



RockinEZ said:


> Yea, take a hike 'cuse your 2 star kiester is not getting in my Uber.


_*TWO*_ stars*?!?* You are a nicer guy than I am. However many stars he gets, *he ain't gettin' in no Uber I'm drivin', not even in my Uber Taxi.*


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

Kendis said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am not nor have I been a driver for Uber or any other rideshare or taxi service. I am just an Uber rider, and I have used Uber one time. My question to all the Uber drivers out there is this: why should I tip you for providing basic service? I expect a quiet, safe drive in a clean car as included in the fee I pay. This is a standard of professionalism you should be providing. I don't need or want you to do anything else. What in this scenario makes a driver worthy of a tip? I won't be convinced by any argument that includes complaints about Uber's driver reimbursement rates, intense driver competition, or other work conditions that you accept when choosing to work as an Uber driver.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your insight.


I no longer drive for a living and tipping had nothing to do with it. There are not enough tips in the world that would entice me to drive for ride share at this time. With that disclaimer out of the way I would like to say this about tipping and what I am noticing among a lot of the drivers here. First, tipping should have been taught to you by your parents or role models. Tipping is a way of saying "thank you," of showing appreciation for being treated like you are a loved member of the family and that your happiness is important to that person. Tipping is just good manners. Typically tipping is given to someone who is doing manual labor, which is what a driver is doing. A manual worker who is using not only judgement and experience but stamina and reflexes to get you safely to where you asked to go. Tipping is part of the culture in the U.S. and you may not like it but it exists and has existed for centuries for a reason.

BUT, I don't believe anyone should ask for a tip or even expect a tip for that matter. To me that's a half step up from begging. The bitterness that drivers have here over not being given a tip is astounding!! Don't get me wrong there were certain things I would not do if the customer did not indicate he would tip me like driving 10 miles back to give him a pair of glasses he left in the car. I did not ask him and he did not offer so I told him to text me his address and I'll mail them COD. He still did not indicate he would tip me so I never did mail them. But what makes drivers think that all the passengers even have money to tip? There are hundreds of thousands of people living on the edge, just like some ride share drivers, who can't afford a dollar. I wouldn't even be able to enjoy the drive and talking to the passenger if I worried about if the passenger was going to give me a tip at the end of the trip. BUT after saying all that I know for a fact there are grown men, many over 50, trying to feed their families from ride share driving and I understand the desperation and pray that all the passengers muster up at least a dollar, even if has to be four quarters, in these tough times.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Kendis said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am not nor have I been a driver for Uber or any other rideshare or taxi service. I am just an Uber rider, and I have used Uber one time. My question to all the Uber drivers out there is this: why should I tip you for providing basic service? I expect a quiet, safe drive in a clean car as included in the fee I pay. This is a standard of professionalism you should be providing. I don't need or want you to do anything else. What in this scenario makes a driver worthy of a tip? I won't be convinced by any argument that includes complaints about Uber's driver reimbursement rates, intense driver competition, or other work conditions that you accept when choosing to work as an Uber driver.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your insight.


yes agree that is what we uber driver do provide the basic and we don't expect you to tipp if you not willing to but we do expect you the rider give a 5 rating if we have done our basic job so we can keep our job . a 4 star mean we are fired . but there are some rider don't see it that way they use this rating system to manipulated or humiliate us with this bushshit rating system by asking for water , gum and extra that we have pay for ourself so we can get a 5 star rating just keep our job .


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DeeFree said:


> I no longer drive for a living and tipping had nothing to do with it. There are not enough tips in the world that would entice me to drive for ride share at this time. With that disclaimer out of the way I would like to say this about tipping and what I am noticing among a lot of the drivers here. First, tipping should have been taught to you by your parents or role models. Tipping is a way of saying "thank you," of showing appreciation for being treated like you are a loved member of the family and that your happiness is important to that person. Tipping is just good manners. Typically tipping is given to someone who is doing manual labor, which is what a driver is doing. A manual worker who is using not only judgement and experience but stamina and reflexes to get you safely to where you asked to go. Tipping is part of the culture in the U.S. and you may not like it but it exists and has existed for centuries for a reason.
> 
> BUT, I don't believe anyone should ask for a tip or even expect a tip for that matter. To me that's a half step up from begging. The bitterness that drivers have here over not being given a tip is astounding!! Don't get me wrong there were certain things I would not do if the customer did not indicate he would tip me like driving 10 miles back to give him a pair of glasses he left in the car. I did not ask him and he did not offer so I told him to text me his address and I'll mail them COD. He still did not indicate he would tip me so I never did mail them. But what makes drivers think that all the passengers even have money to tip? There are hundreds of thousands of people living on the edge, just like some ride share drivers, who can't afford a dollar. I wouldn't even be able to enjoy the drive and talking to the passenger if I worried about if the passenger was going to give me a tip at the end of the trip. BUT after saying all that I know for a fact there are grown men, many over 50, trying to feed their families from ride share driving and I understand the desperation and pray that all the passengers muster up at least a dollar, even if has to be four quarters, in these tough times.


You don't believe anyone should expect a tip, I'm assuming you are referring to Uber drivers right? Not waiters and waitresses and the like?


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> You don't believe anyone should expect a tip, I'm assuming you are referring to Uber drivers right? Not waiters and waitresses and the like?


Nope, everyone. People should expect that they should tip but workers shouldn't assume they are going to get something that depends on something that is not legally mandated.


----------



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

DeeFree said:


> I no longer drive for a living and tipping had nothing to do with it. There are not enough tips in the world that would entice me to drive for ride share at this time. With that disclaimer out of the way I would like to say this about tipping and what I am noticing among a lot of the drivers here. First, tipping should have been taught to you by your parents or role models. Tipping is a way of saying "thank you," of showing appreciation for being treated like you are a loved member of the family and that your happiness is important to that person. Tipping is just good manners. Typically tipping is given to someone who is doing manual labor, which is what a driver is doing. A manual worker who is using not only judgement and experience but stamina and reflexes to get you safely to where you asked to go. Tipping is part of the culture in the U.S. and you may not like it but it exists and has existed for centuries for a reason.
> 
> BUT, I don't believe anyone should ask for a tip or even expect a tip for that matter. To me that's a half step up from begging. The bitterness that drivers have here over not being given a tip is astounding!! Don't get me wrong there were certain things I would not do if the customer did not indicate he would tip me like driving 10 miles back to give him a pair of glasses he left in the car. I did not ask him and he did not offer so I told him to text me his address and I'll mail them COD. He still did not indicate he would tip me so I never did mail them. But what makes drivers think that all the passengers even have money to tip? There are hundreds of thousands of people living on the edge, just like some ride share drivers, who can't afford a dollar. I wouldn't even be able to enjoy the drive and talking to the passenger if I worried about if the passenger was going to give me a tip at the end of the trip. BUT after saying all that I know for a fact there are grown men, many over 50, trying to feed their families from ride share driving and I understand the desperation and pray that all the passengers muster up at least a dollar, even if has to be four quarters, in these tough times.


What a bunch of nonsense. Poor people take the bus, not Uber. I picked up passenger after passenger at the Super Bowl. These people all paid over $2,500 for ONE ticket to a football game. Cheap Bud was $13 a glass. Please don't tell me these people cannot afford a tip. Not a single person tipped me.

Look, if I was getting $2.00 a mile and $0.40 a minute, I don't need your tip. I just want my passengers to pay me what they would willingly pay me if Uber had not dropped the rates to unprofitable levels.

So, sorry. Uber's mistreated of drivers and their lies have been all over the news. Plus, just take one ride in an Uber and you'll get an earful if you ask the driver "How long have you been driving . . .". Please don't tell me pax are unaware.

I have a tip jar stuffed with 1's and 5's. I tell customers that without tips, I couldn't survive and that the tips are great. They still refuse to tip.

So sorry, but these cheapskates are getting 3 stars no matter what. I don't give them 1 or 2 because Uber investigates all passenger ratings of 1 or 2. I don't want the pax getting any idea that they got less than a 5 from me. But I want other drivers to know who the cheap bastards are so they can avoid picking them up. I want Uber's service to deteriorate without it affecting my personal rating. So if these non tippers have to wait 15 minutes with a bunch of cars in the area that won't pick them up, that's great.

What's great if that it doesn't take a large number of drivers who low rate non-tippers to have an impact on lowering pax ratings. Drivers who love Uber and would never consider low rating non-tippers will still not pick up a 4.1 rated pax for fear of getting a bad rating.

No tip = 3 stars. Always. No matter what. They can be ready to go, personable, nice, and say thank you at the end of the ride. They can ask me about my day. But no tip = 3 stars. PERIOD.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

I can think of one reason you might want to tip, you're receiving a service that you perceive to be a good value, in most places for a substantial discount than a tradtional livery service would provide. You tip at restaurants because you don't want the servers to spit in your food, the drivers will at some point start virtually spitting in your food, you will start getting lower ratings. Then your ratings will drop from there. Then no drivers will pick you up, with the exception of maybe that immigrant that barely speaks English, then I'm pretty sure your experience with unregulated free market economics won't be nearly as blissful. Enjoy!


----------



## Kendis (Feb 4, 2016)

Drivers, do you feel like this is a "tragedy of the commons" situation?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tragedy_of_the_commons

If you do think so, then how will you convince some critical mass of riders to tip?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Kendis said:


> Drivers, do you feel like this is a "tragedy of the commons" situation?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tragedy_of_the_commons
> 
> If you do think so, then how will you convince some critical mass of riders to tip?


I'm not sure it applies because there are several independent variables at play but I'd never seen this before so thanks for making me learn something today.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

Kendis said:


> Drivers, do you feel like this is a "tragedy of the commons" situation?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tragedy_of_the_commons
> 
> If you do think so, then how will you convince some critical mass of riders to tip?


For now, and I pulled it off yesterday, every pax that doesn't tip gets 4 stars, not 5. Only a tip gets a 5 and mind you I'm not even holding out for a percentage, just a tip. A $15 fare that the pax saved $10 by using Uber should be worth at least $1. Imo many of the pax are simply non-tippers and they use Uber's 'policy' as an excuse. Btw, I am the kind of person that tips when I see the tip jar.


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

Lost In Translation said:


> What a bunch of nonsense. Poor people take the bus, not Uber. I picked up passenger after passenger at the Super Bowl. These people all paid over $2,500 for ONE ticket to a football game. Cheap Bud was $13 a glass. Please don't tell me these people cannot afford a tip. Not a single person tipped me.
> 
> Look, if I was getting $2.00 a mile and $0.40 a minute, I don't need your tip. I just want my passengers to pay me what they would willingly pay me if Uber had not dropped the rates to unprofitable levels.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should find a job that pays a decent wage. Expecting someone to give you something and then not getting it is making you a very bitter person and that stress will only send you to an early grave. Uber is not forcing you to drive for pennies, you are choosing to do this. Believe that there are better jobs to be had. It just takes effort.


----------

